# Is this Amelia Earhart's plane? Underwater video reveals evidence



## B-17engineer (Aug 18, 2012)

> Researchers may have come one step closer toward solving the mystery of Amelia Earhart’s disappearance after announcing the discovery of what could be remnants of the famed aviator’s plane.
> The debris located off Nikumaroro island in the southwestern Pacific republic of Kiribati was spotted following a preliminary review of high-definition video taken last month at the uninhabited coral atoll believed to be Earhart's final resting place.
> The International Group for Historic Aircraft Recovery (TIGHAR) got the underwater search under way on July 12 in hopes of determining what exactly happened to Earhart on her last fateful flight 75 years ago.
> 
> ...



Certainly plenty of evidence. Many say well that freckle cream jar could be from anyone. Yeah well how many women were on a deserted atoll in the south pacific?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 18, 2012)

Interesting find Harrison. Just my opinion but if they did find her aircraft there would be those idiots who would still clame it was not hers just so they could argue.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 18, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Interesting find Harrison. Just my opinion but if they did find her aircraft there would be those idiots who would still clame it was not hers just so they could argue.



Yeah I mean many people argue evidence like the Freckle cream and say it could be anyones...and its like "Oh yeah I'm so sure there were many women at an abandoned atoll in the southwest pacific in the 1930's."


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 18, 2012)

Love the picture caption! Didn't know planes had fenders.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2012)

Interesting. Be nice to see what turns up after further examinations.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 18, 2012)

Capt. Vick said:


> Love the picture caption! Didn't know planes had fenders.


The Electra and Electra Jr. had wheel fenders on thier main gear...


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 18, 2012)

Interesting potential development in an intriguing story.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 18, 2012)

I sure hope this mystery is solved one day. It really is one of the most intriguing of modern history.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 18, 2012)

Very interesting, it would be really amazing if they do solve it.


----------



## mikewint (Aug 18, 2012)

Agreed but it is so easy to jump to conclusions. A few scattered pieces of debris here and there are not proof, intriguing none the less


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 19, 2012)

I'll buy it when I see a data plate.

I just looked up where Nikumaroro Island is when compared to Howland Island. They were on top of Howland, I'm wondering if they actually had enough fuel to make it there based on their time in the air and their initial radio contact at Howland.






Aerospaceweb.org | Ask Us - Amelia Earhart Disappearance


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 19, 2012)

Yeah! Never looked at a map...what the hell?


----------



## evangilder (Aug 19, 2012)

There's an awful lot of water out there, and an awful lot of aircraft that were lost/shotdown out there during WWII. It could be anything. While the freckle cream is a potential clue, keep in mind that there were WAAFs and WAVES out in the pacific doing clerical and nursing work. Sometimes, they got rides in different aircraft as a way of giving them a diversion.


----------



## A4K (Aug 19, 2012)

I'll wait and see what components they're able to recover. Do hope the mystery can be solved once and for all.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 19, 2012)

I was reading another article and it sounds like something out of a movie, they couldn't get to the wreck because a 20 foot poisonous sea snake was guarding the wreckage.


----------



## mikewint (Aug 19, 2012)

grenade over the side?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 19, 2012)

mikewint said:


> grenade over the side?



Thats what I was saying  

But then you'll get animal activists who will cause a stir if it were killed


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 19, 2012)

B-17engineer said:


> But then you'll get animal activists who will cause a stir if it were killed



And in this particular case, rightfully so...


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 19, 2012)

Soooo...the snake ate Amelia, and spit out the freckle-cream jar like R2D2 in "Empire Strikes Back"?


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Aug 22, 2012)

Wrong Thread... I need those oldtimers pills


----------



## A4K (Aug 23, 2012)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> And in this particular case, rightfully so...



Agreed!

Love it how nature always finds a way to put us back in our place, no matter how smart and advanced we think we are!


----------



## JimX (Jan 29, 2016)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> Wrong Thread... I need those oldtimers pills


Amelia Earhart And The Irene Craigmile Bolam Connection


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 29, 2016)

JimX said:


> Amelia Earhart And The Irene Craigmile Bolam Connection


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2016)

LMAO!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Robert Porter (Nov 4, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Love the picture caption! Didn't know planes had fenders.


Her plane did have fenders.


----------

